# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Tập đoàn Vingroup tặng Quảng Ninh xe cứu thương phục vụ chống dịch Covid-19

## phuong_hanh3112

*Ngày 28/4, tại TP Hạ Long, Bệnh viện Đa khoa Quốc tế Vinmec Hạ Long (Tập đoàn Vingroup) trao tặng một xe cứu thương tiêu chuẩn quốc tế cho tỉnh Quảng Ninh để phục vụ công tác phòng chống dịch Covid-19. Đồng chí Đặng Huy Hậu, Phó Chủ tịch Thường trực UBND tỉnh tới dự và tiếp nhận.*

Việc tiếp nhận xe cứu thương do Tập đoàn Vingroup trao tặng đã được Thủ tướng Chính phủ đồng ý. UBND tỉnh sẽ tạm giao cho Bệnh viện Việt Nam–Thụy Điển Uông Bí sử dụng.
Đồng chí Đặng Huy Hậu và một số lãnh đạo ban ngành tiếp nhận xe cứu thương từ Tập đoàn Vingroup.
Loại xe này thuộc dòng xe Ford, là xe cứu thương đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, hiện đại nhất Việt Nam hiện nay, tích hợp đầy đủ các phương tiện cấp cứu tối tân như: máy thở dùng cho cả người lớn và trẻ em có thể tháo rời mang ra khỏi xe; hệ thống 3 loại cáng vận chuyển chuyên biệt theo từng hoàn cảnh. Đặc biệt, xe có thiết kế khoang bệnh nhân áp lực âm, hệ thống liên lạc kết nối bằng điện thoại thông minh giữa khoang lái và khoang cách ly người bệnh, thích hợp với việc vận chuyển người bệnh truyền nhiễm.

Được biết trước đó, UBND tỉnh đã bàn giao 2 xe cứu thương và 1 xe phòng dịch tiêu chuẩn quốc tế cho ngành Y tế nhằm nâng cao chất lượng phục vụ công tác khám chữa bệnh và phòng chống dịch bệnh Covid-19.
Đồng chí Đặng Huy Hậu kiểm tra trang thiết bị trên xe cứu thương.
Phát biểu tại buổi lễ bàn giao xe, đồng chí Đặng Huy Hậu, Phó Chủ tịch Thường trực UBND tỉnh nhấn mạnh, hiện Quảng Ninh đã cơ bản kiểm soát được dịch bệnh. Tuy nhiên, với nhiệm vụ phòng chống dịch lâu dài, nhất là việc đón công dân Việt Nam và chuyên gia nước ngoài từ sân bay Vân Đồn vẫn tiềm ẩn nhiều nguy cơ. Vì vậy, nhu cầu về vật tư, trang thiết bị y tế, nhất là các xe cứu thương đặc chủng phục vụ công tác phòng dịch là hết sức cần thiết trong mọi hoàn cảnh. Tỉnh Quảng Ninh luôn trân trọng, đánh giá cao sự hỗ trợ, đồng hành của các đơn vị, tổ chức, doanh nghiệp.

Đồng chí nhấn mạnh, việc Tập đoàn Vingroup trao tặng xe cứu thương cho tỉnh Quảng Ninh là hành động thiết thực, thể hiện trách nhiệm của doanh nghiệp trong nỗ lực cùng chung tay đẩy lùi dịch Covid-19. Các đơn vị tiếp nhận cần phát huy hết công năng, hiệu quả vận hành.
Xe cứu thương của Tập đoàn Vingroup trao tặng cho tỉnh Quảng Ninh là một trong những mẫu xe cứu thương hiện đại nhất trên thế giới.
Được biết, đến thời điểm này, Tập đoàn Vingroup đang là một trong những doanh nghiệp đi đầu trong việc tài trợ, ủng hộ việc phòng chống dịch bệnh Covid-19 nhằm chung tay cùng cộng đồng sớm đẩy lùi dịch bệnh, với tổng kinh phí hỗ trợ lên tới gần 450 tỷ đồng. Trong đó, thông qua Ủy ban Trung ương Mặt trận Tổ quốc Việt Nam, Tập đoàn Vingroup đang triển khai thực hiện các gói tài trợ trang thiết bị y tế, máy móc, hóa chất xét nghiệm virus corona trị giá 100 tỉ đồng... Vingroup cũng đã tài trợ cho Hà Tĩnh, Hải Phòng... nhằm tiếp sức cho các địa phương phòng chống dịch. Quảng Ninh là địa phương tiếp theo Vingroup thực hiện các hoạt động hỗ trợ trong bối cảnh dịch COVID-19 đang diễn biến phức tạp.

----------

